# Building a Cold Smoke Setup



## learn2shoot (May 12, 2015)

I have a Traeger Texas Elite and a Weber Performer.  I wanted to try cold smoking and figured I could run the smoke out of the Traeger smoke stack and into the Weber Performer.   I do not want to cut a hole in the bottom on the Weber.  Due to an explosion I have two lids (one of which is slightly misshapen but still fits ) so I was thinking of using a new aluminum piece of ductwork to run from the Traeger into the TOP of the misshapen Weber Lid - which I would cut a hole into to accomodate.     I know smoke rises so will this result in a dilema for me.  

Will this work?  
Do I need a small fan to move the air around Weber Kettle?  
Will I get diminished results?


FTR - I did search the archives and did not see a previous question like this.  If I am asking a question which has been asked 1000 times already I apologize.


----------



## scorchedporch (May 12, 2015)

Have you looked at http://www.amazenproducts.com/Default.asp ?  Might save you a lot of aggravation.  I use it in the performer and the WSM both with good results.  A cheap solution.


----------



## mdboatbum (May 12, 2015)

Learn2shoot said:


> Due to an explosion I have two lids (one of which is slightly misshapen but still fits ).



This statement leads me to believe a more simple, less explosive approach may be your best bet. [emoji]128512[/emoji]
In all seriousness, a pellet or dust smoke generator such as the ones sold my Amaze-N is as close to fool proof as you're going to get. And for cold smoke they really rock. 
Now, are you going to tell us more about this explosion?


----------



## learn2shoot (May 12, 2015)

1 -  I was trying to avoid buying anything.  I appreciate the tip on the smoke tool, but think I am going to try using the spare lid.  Will the "Top Smoke" or putting it in the side at meat level method work.  - Do you see any issues with this?

2 - Ok the explosion story.  The Weber Performer as you may know uses a propane flame to ignite the charcoal.  I added my charcoal over the gas vents, put the lid on (my mistake) and started the gas, pressed the button like I had many times.  click click click nothing. click click (the gas is still running) click BOOM.  The gas adn charcoal were lit but the lid launched up about 15 feet where it hit the overhang on the porch.  The lid bounces off at an angle and over into the bushes.  The lid was a little bit ovaled so it didn't seal well.  I called Weber and asked for a new one - They sent it to me without any questions - in the mean time I mostly fixed the old lid, but I lost some of the enamel.


----------



## scorchedporch (May 12, 2015)

1) I imagine you are going to generate more heat than you want that way.  2) The amount of ducting and labor you'll use to mate that Traeger with your Performer will probably cover the cost of a smoke tool.  It's only 35 bucks - and its the right tool for the right job.  And you won't need to stick the units so close together to rig them.  3) Putting the hole at meat level will destroy the performer entirely.

If you want to experiment, you might want to get yourself an aluminum pie pan, dump some pellets in it and light the top of them (sort of mini Minion Method) with a torch.  Stick the pan in the bottom of the performer.

I'm sure others will chime in, but I'd stick with the smoker tray solution myself.


----------

